# Broken legs pup needs someone to take care of it!



## Marina&Ian (Sep 4, 2009)

Just accidently found this ad on craigslist and it broke my heart. 

special needs chihuahua needs a home

This lady's Chi jumped off the couch, pup broke both front legs now she's looking for someone who can adopt/pay for surgery/take care of this poor baby.
If anyone is in annandale, va have the finances/desire to adopt this breed please write that woman!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, man, if I was closer!!! Poor little sweetie.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG that about 2 hours from me........ there is no way for me to adopt but sure hope he finds a great home


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Is there a reputable chi rescue in the area that can be notified?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wish I was closer. At least the owner is doing the right thing and trying to find someone who can care for him.


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

Heartbreaking!


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Is there a reputable chi rescue in the area that can be notified?


This is a completely different topic, But you know what's so sad about rescues right now? We can NOT get people to adopt dogs D: I've had a dog on petfinder for OVER two years.. {We're just going to keep her now doesn't seem fair you know? She's been here two years, since she was a pup.} and not one person contacted me about her, When she was a puppy or otherwise. I get calls everyday from people needing us to help them with their pets finding them homes and we just can not do it. I am having to start turning people away.. I don't even know of any numbers I can give them of rescues I know are good ones that are taking dogs. One of the rescues we've worked with for about 11 years is closing it doors due to lack of adoptions. It's really sad. 

That being said I hope that SOMEONE can sponsor this baby or help this woman find someone who can care of it's needs. I know what having a dog with a broken leg is like, it's hard. My Italian greyhound has a steelplate in one leg {the kennel attendent at the vet broke when I dropped him off for a neuter} and it's expensive and tramatic. Okay this is way too much about me D:.. sorry.


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

Aw, that breaks my heart!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Heartbroken over here too. I sure hope this baby finds a great person to be taken care of by. </3


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:thats something i would love to be able to do-too far n not enuf money.i think most people on here have the HEART to do it but cant for one reason or another


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

The rescue situation is terrible. Our organization received a call for 30 Chis in one--just one--of the shelters. We can't take them all. It's so very sad. And yet almost every rescue event we sponsor, somebody slithers up to ask if we have an intact male or female, so they can begin their own backyard breeding operation. If the public would stop buying from mills and unqualified breeders . . . sigh. It is hard.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Poor little baby  I hope they find him a home. x


----------



## erinG (Oct 20, 2011)

I might be able to help with the surgery and finding him a home. I sent an email through craigslist but they have not responded


----------



## Marina&Ian (Sep 4, 2009)

erinG said:


> I might be able to help with the surgery and finding him a home. I sent an email through craigslist but they have not responded


let us know if you get an answer!


----------



## Lollipopsmama (Oct 17, 2011)

Poor thing! our rescues here would probably jump at this situation.
So few Chi's actually in rescue where I live, we have the opposite problem people bidding against each other for the few dogs available! 
BYB's are abundant here and thriving.


----------



## erinG (Oct 20, 2011)

The owner has reposted again and I've tried emailing again but I'm not hopeful...


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

I adopted him. We collected him in Maryland, and drove back up to Massachusetts, where I live. The poor little guy, in addition to being in two casts, is severly underweight and boney. He is also terrified of everyone and NOT leash-trained. He freaks out and starts jumping and flipping around when he realizes he's on a leash. I suspect he was abused before, but not by the girl who I got him from. She had another healthy, happy Chihuahua and said this guy was shy and took a long time to bond with. I think she just didn't know what his deal was. Based on her timeline he is probably under a year old, but I am not sure.
So, now that I have him, can any of you guys give advice on how to proceed? I think I'm in a little over my head on this one. What does one do with a scared and traumatized chi like this? 
Also, he reeks of fish. We wiped him down with deodorizing puppy wipes, and sprayed him with deodorizing spray (it was a 12 hour car ride, we had to do something) but he still smells awful.
We are calling him Monty. He had a different name, but he doesn't respond to it, and I want to create a whole different life and environment for him.
Any advice is sooo welcome! 

Thank you,

Vera


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

That is great Vampy! I was going to see what I could do. Every little bit helps


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done for taking him,so pleased he will have a great home.All i can say is time/patience and TLC.It's going to be a long road but i'm sure you'll get there once he settles with you i'm sure he'll make a wonderful chi.Good luck


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Best advice is take it slow and on his time line. Let him come to you. Put away the leash for now, he needs to feel safe in the house with you. If he doesn't come up to you, sit on the floor and toss tiny bits of treats at him. For Ling Ling, I used chicken training treats, they can be broken down into tiny pieces, but are a high tempation treat. Let him tell you when he is ready to do more. Ling Ling lived under my bed for a year before she finally came around. There is doggie spray you could use, you won't be able to give him a proper bath until the casts come off. Thanks for taking this little guy, he really needed someone like you to step up and save him. Again, just take it slow and move at his pace. He will probably come around as they are bred as companion dogs and need to be with their humans.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you guys for the very kind words of encouragement. Thank you especially Pam for the advice. I think I'll take it slow just like you said. 

 
(this is JJ's PitaPata, I will make Monty's once I get some input from the vet about his age)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so glad you got him!! What did the vet say about his legs? 

The fishy smell could be from impacted anal glands. Especially if he's scared, he may be letting loose of the glands when scared and causing that odor.


----------



## erinG (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so glad you were able to adopt him! We had a very scared puppy like that once, it just took lots of patience and treats!


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Tracy, thanks for the fishy smell tip. I wasn't sure if maybe he absorbed the smell from his previous environment, but I'll check about the anal glands. He goes to see an orthopedic surgeon on Wednesday about his legs. I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm wondering if this little guy would be more comfortable in a playpen? He could see all around him, but still be safe. I had a mill chi mama, and she finally did come around. One night I heard snoring, looked down and there was 'Mandy' in a dog bed I had there!~! That little 5 pounder, climbed out of the pen, and "joined' the pack!!! Good luck with him. Bless you. Sue


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Vampy Vera said:


> I adopted him. We collected him in Maryland, and drove back up to Massachusetts, where I live. The poor little guy, in addition to being in two casts, is severly underweight and boney. He is also terrified of everyone and NOT leash-trained. He freaks out and starts jumping and flipping around when he realizes he's on a leash. I suspect he was abused before, but not by the girl who I got him from. She had another healthy, happy Chihuahua and said this guy was shy and took a long time to bond with. I think she just didn't know what his deal was. Based on her timeline he is probably under a year old, but I am not sure.
> So, now that I have him, can any of you guys give advice on how to proceed? I think I'm in a little over my head on this one. What does one do with a scared and traumatized chi like this?
> Also, he reeks of fish. We wiped him down with deodorizing puppy wipes, and sprayed him with deodorizing spray (it was a 12 hour car ride, we had to do something) but he still smells awful.
> We are calling him Monty. He had a different name, but he doesn't respond to it, and I want to create a whole different life and environment for him.
> ...



That is amazing!! The story at first broke my heart and I wished I was closer! 

This is a great ending so such a sad story.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

How wonderful to hear that you adopted him Vera. Please post pics soon and let us all know how things go Wednesday. Will be saying lots of prayers and keeping good thoughts for all of you.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok, so here's the update on Monty:
He has a heart murmur and weighs in at 4lbs with his splints, which is very sad since his frame looks like he should be about 6lbs. 
His legs have not healed. His right leg has only just started to heal, so its been stabilized again in a splint or cast. There is hope that it will heal completely. His left leg is a whole other story. It has not healed at all, the bones failed to connect, and the lower part of the bone has deteriorated to just 5mm. The options available to us are: Surgery with a bone graft and pins and a plate to stabilize it, and hope that the bone will start to grow again. This will cost $3,000+. If the bone fails to grow it will waste away completely, which will leave limited options such as external stabilization or amputation. There is the option of outright amputation, which I am not sure I have either the heart or the stomach for. Or there is the option to have him put down.
I am not at all sure how to proceed, or what is best for him. The surgery is nowhere near a guaranteed success, and the vet said unfortunately this little guys had the odds stacked against him. Additionally, although I figured I could afford to treat the broken legs, which is very difficult, but can be managed, it is a whole different story if the costs will continue to rise and the leg cannot be saved. I am afraid it would drain my savings.
Although we are estimating him to be a year old, which is plus, the malnourishment and prolonged lack of proper treatment is working against us. Plus, he has many more years to go with whatever outcome we end up with. 
Does anyone have any words of wisdom or advice? It would be very helpful. :sad7:
Did I mention this poor woof has not barked or emited any sound other than panting and huffing since we got him? This too concerns me.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw that sounds just awful. I don't know what I would do in that situation, but I wish you the best of luck in your decision.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

There is a dog here on this forum that had to have his front leg amputated. His name is Willy. He is doing amazing since it was amputated and it has not slowed him down at all. His owner posted a bunch of pictures to help another poster that was facing the same thing with her dog. Maybe seeing this will help you with your decision.
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/53362-willys-pics-danielqr79.html


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Omg, I really don't think I could do it. I would cry every time I saw him. (because that's just how i'm built) And then the other question is: He has clearly had such a hard life already, and sufered so much, is it really a kindness to go this route?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

He's a young dog with a long life in front of him. If you were closer, I would take him. I have a dog that uses only three of her legs most of the time, having a dog with an amputation wouldn't bother me. And, yes, he deserves having the opportunity to have a long happy life in my opinion. Tico is about 15 years old and had a horrible, tragic live. I've only had him for a little over a year, but he deserves having the rest of his life being loved and spoiled. If you find you can't face doing the operation to save his life, call around to rescues to see if there is one that will take him.


----------



## erinG (Oct 20, 2011)

Aw poor baby 
I have known several dogs who lived great lives with only three legs! For help with the costs could you reach out to rescue groups in the area? Posting a request on Facebook and Craigslist with the donations being made directly to the vets office? Doing fundraisers etc?

I wish I could do more. I would be happy to help in any way I can from here.

Also if their was a way to get him back to Va we would be take him.

Hugs, this is a very hard situation to be in.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you look at all the pics? She posted all down the page showing Willy running and playing after he healed. He could care less that he has only three legs, he's too busy loving life to worry about something as unimportant as that.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Finn and his rescue pack support whatever decision you make. You have been amazing just even trying to help Monty.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the very good advice and feeback, and thank you Erin for offering to take him if need be. I truly appreciate it.
We have made the decision NOT to put him down. We did afterall rescue him for a reason. We have a consult scheduled with his orthopedic surgeon next week to go over the x-rays and look at the odds of success with the surgery. If the odds are too slim, or if we pursue it or it does not work, we will look at amputation. You guys made some wonderful points about how he could still have a long and happy life, and I think its time I got over myself and gave the little guy every chance avaialble. Thank you for thwapping me upside the head and making me see that.
Monty came home from the vet today in good spirits and with fresh splints. He played with JJ, ate a ton, wagged his tail happily which he hasn't really done before, and settled down to sleep. This is actually a huge turn-around from how he was when we got him. Things are starting to look up.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So pleased he has the best home possible


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

So happy to hear the good news. Rescue Chis are amazing how they will respond to the safety and security of a loving home.


----------



## erinG (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear this! It sounds like he is already improving with your love and care


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

You will receive so MUCH love and joy from that little chi boy. Thank you for giving him a chance to show you how much love he has to offer


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

This is good news. I hope that the leg can be saved. If not, he will do fine. Twiggy's bad leg is in the rear, but she still is the bounciest, fastest little thing.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds great! I think you will be surprised at how quickly Monty will relax and become a happy dog again. I saw his listing on Craigslist and he looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Update on Monty:
He has been doing really well. (knock on wood!) He started to bark. At first in his sleep, then he tested it out while awake, and now he happily barks at my cat (poor cat!), and to himself for fun. He also demonstrated the scariest sounding howl I have every heard. That's his way of saying he pooped and would like it cleaned up *immediately*! A few days after that he finally played with a toy! He likes getting brushed and has been wagging his tail a lot. He figured out how to open his cone, and even escape it, and how to steal stuff off the coffee table without using his front paws. He and JJ have grown quite fond of each other, and Monty has been asking to go outside with JJ (carried of course). This weekend though, he made big strides, he asked to be picked up and then lay on my chest for 2 hours while we watched a movie. Quite a big step for such a scared little dog. Oh, and he isn't stinky anymore either.

His surgery is scheduled for December 5th. I am still having serious anxiety about the cost. My friend suggested I make a Chip-in page for him and put it out on facebook, and see if people want to help out with the cost. I may do that. So please wish Monty luck for a successful surgery and a good recovery, and me luck on avoiding banruptcy. 
This Thanksgiving at my house we had a lot to be Thankful for. :happy2:


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for this update on Monty. I have no doubt he will come around completely--he is well on his way. For such little creatures, Chis have a hugely remarkable ability to love and forgive humanity all the wrongs they suffered.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Update to anyone following this thread: Monty had the surgery he needed to save his leg and it was a success!!!  His cast came off last week His right leg had also healed fine, and now he is running around cast-free, barking at the cat and playing with JJ, my other Chihuahua. He has gained weight, and has become quite feisty! I will have many more questions to people since he's my first rescue and has a few disconcerting habits that were never an issue with JJ, but those will be on another thread. Just wanted to share the happy news.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

What happy news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

That's wonderful news!!!! So happy for you and Monty


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay!!!! This is such great news! I am so happy for you and him that everything went well.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

What a wonderful success story, so happy for you and Monty, he was really lucky to find you.


----------



## Tzu (Feb 7, 2011)

Well done Vera ... u certainly saved this little one. Would love to see a photo of him


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I hear you on the rescues! Finn's organization has been having a good run on adoptions lately. One reason is we have live events every weekend at Petco/PetSmart where people meet our dogs and then love happens . . . except I have had my two, Willy and Katy for 8 months! I love them both, but can't adopt them, and the sooner they are adopted, the sooner I can get two more from the shelter. Sigh.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

aww glad he is better!!!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm so glad this sweet dog is okay. I hope to see pictures soon. Where do you have the donation thing for the surgery?


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

This was my first time reading this thread, and before I got to your last
update I was in tears and sitting on the edge of my seat.

You did an amazing thing, really really amazing and this story
touched my heart. If you do have a site set up to take donations
to help out, I would love to make a donation.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

I just wanted to say thank you to all of you guys for the support and advice and kind words. :love7: It helped more than you know. I will post pics of Monty, and JJ too, but I'm a goober when it comes to that stuff, so it might take me a bit. But really, thank you. I don't know how I would have done it without all of your helpful info and good thoughts. :love9:


----------

